# Seminar with coach Kim



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi Denis, how many people are registered?

Will it be in english or someone will translate Kim in real time!


----------



## ! 1340 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Seminar Kim*

Hi Peter the seminar is in english most of the people now speak english ,but may be if I have to many french people I take the service of a traducer.


----------

